# Snow blower drive belt replacement help



## handyman78 (Dec 29, 2007)

In most (but not all!) drive belt situations it is the pulley in between two others (at opposite ends) that acts as the idler pulley. It could either be on the outside (most likely) or inside of the belt and puts pressure to keep tension on the belt. I had a Craftsman from many years ago that had an idler that was just a small pulley about 2" in diameter on a bracket with two bolts holding the bracket. The pulley rode against the outer edge of the belt.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> and I've tried everything *but can't determine which is the idler pulley*.


Ayuh,.........

It's the Spring-loaded, Spring-positioned 1.................


----------



## lwhiten395 (Jan 13, 2008)

thanks - I located the idler pulley but can't pivot it to slip off the auger belt. I hate to think it's because I'm a girl....but maybe I need a little more strength!


----------



## handyman78 (Dec 29, 2007)

Any visible bolts holding it in place? That could be why it can't be pivoted.


----------



## AneurysmBoy (Jan 15, 2008)

I must have the same Sears Craftsman 5.5hp snow blower -- my drive belt (on a month-old machine!!) also just broke. And I too am staring down the barrel of a 4-6 inch snowfall in less than 48 hours (I live in southern Wisconsin). When I took the top cover off to survey the problem, my idler pulley pivoted to the LEFT (the opposite of the instructions) -- it moved fairly easily, with hardly any force. Maybe there's a chunk of crap lodged in there (which may have been why your belt broke)?


----------

